# Alternative zu Cube Kid 260; Bike für 11 jährige; 145cm



## Masberg (7. Mai 2009)

Habe mir mittlerweile einen Wolf gesucht und nichts gefunden. suche das Nachfolgermodell zum 24 Zoll meiner Tochter.
Finde nur Cube team 260 mit einer Rahmengröße um die 30cm.
Es muss doch noch was anderes geben (-> Dirtfraktion?)
Funktionierende Fedegabel und geringes Gewicht wären hier wie immer die Faktoren.

Danke für die Tipps


----------



## baloo (8. Mai 2009)

Schau mal bei Koba Bikes.
Die haben einen sehr leichten 34er Rahmen, ideal für Kids.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bictec (8. Mai 2009)

Hi, 

es gibt in der Groessenregion mehrere: 

Specialized Hardrock (mein Kleiner fährt das weisse Sport)
Stevens Team Kid 26
Trek 3000er Serie
Poison Zynakali Serie (Direktversender) (geht auch ab 140 cm)

und noch viele mehr - alles um Rahmenhöhen 33 cm 

Es gab in der vorletzten Bikesportnews einen Test über kleine 26" Bikes - ist aber noch nicht online. 

Bei den kleinen Erwachsenenbikes ist oft die Gefahr, dass bei der Schaltung die Kleinen ohne Grip-Shift nicht vernünftig schalten können, ich hab das Specialized daher auf SRAM Trigger umgerüstet. 

Um hier ein leichtes Bike zu bekommen, muss man allerdings schon noch etwas machen, vor allem bei den Laufrädern kann man schnell mal mehr als 1000g einsparen. Die Umrüstung auf Mavic Crossride UB mit leichten Schläuchen und RaRa 2.1 hat mal schnell 1,1 kg gebracht

VG


----------



## chowi (8. Mai 2009)

Im Prinzip kannst du nach allen 33-36er Rahmen des Marktes
Ausschau halten,
sofern die Oberrohrlänge paßt, um die 50cm ist hier Maximum!

Manchmal wirst du in der Bucht fündig oder kaufst dort ein preiswertes Komplettbike und strippst es...

Gruß chowi


----------



## Masberg (8. Mai 2009)

Hey, danke für die Tipps. Hilft!


----------



## tango_son (25. Mai 2009)

Wir haben das Elend jetzt hinter uns und konnten für unseren Sohn (Größe 1,42 m, 30 kg, 70 cm Schrittweite) ein gebrauchtes MTB (13,5" Rahmen, 26" Bereifung) mit Deore XT erwerben. Wir müssen Beleuchtung, Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger nachkaufen und kommen dann auf ca. 350 - 400 EUR. Hätten wir kein gebrauchtes Rad bekommen, so wäre ich folgendermaßen vorgegangen:

Die Entscheidung, für Kinder ein MTB zu kaufen, halte ich für richtig. Ein kleiner Rahmen passt für einige Jahre und kann anschließend mit vertretbaren Kosten gegen einen neueren ausgetauscht werden. Schaltgruppe und Bremsen müssen je nach Bedarf ausgewählt werden:

- Für den "normalen" Schulweg und Stadtverkehr: Shimano Alivio oder Nexus 8-Gang
- Für Sport und Vielfahrer: Shimano Deore

Gerade Kinder legen etliche Wege auf dem Rad zurück. Für meinen Sohn beträgt der Schulweg bald 15 km pro Tag. Das sind ca. 3.000 km pro Jahr. Mit einem 300-EUR-Fahrrad hätten wir entweder viele Reparaturen, oder mein Junge würde auf den Bus umsteigen.

 Kinder- und Jugendräder müssen günstig sein, weil die Gefahr besteht, dass sie entweder gestohlen oder nicht pfleglich behandelt werden. Als Einsparpotenzial bietet es sich an, auf die Federgabel und auf den vorderen Umwerfer zu verzichten. Vielleicht kann man auch eine Nabenschaltung (Nexus, 8-Gang) einbauen. Im Internet habe ich folgendes Einstiegsbike von Crest gefunden: http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/131225. Zugegeben, für ein Kinderfahrrad kommen dann inklusive Beleuchtung und Gepäckträger auch locker 550 - 600 EUR zusammen, aber dafür wird es anschließend günstig, weil man "nur" einen größeren Rahmen anschaffen muss, wenn die Kinder größer werden.

Folgende Räder haben ich entdeckt:


 Das Stevens Team M 26 ist auch nicht schlecht, konnten wir aber nicht testen.


 Das Gudereit S 15 haben wir verworfen. Die Schaltung krachte schon bei der Testfahrt.


Islabike (www.islabikes.co.uk) habe ich ebenfalls verworfen, weil die Komponenten nicht für die hohe Laufleistung ausgelegt sind. Ansonsten finde ich das Konzept gut. Auch die Größenangaben scheinen zu passen. Mein Sohn kam mit einem 16" (40 cm) MTB-Rahmen noch zurecht, der kleinere Rahmen (13,5") passt jedoch eindeutig besser.


----------

